# je ne peux plus ouvrir mes e-mails...SOS SVP



## Mac-Ki (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

ça y est je suis...MAC   depuis quelques jours je suis sur mon IMAC 17 pouces core deux duos trop chouette...j'aime, mais malheureusement j'ai un souci de messagerie...


Depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus à ouvrir mes e-mails, a chaque tentatives d'ouverture une fenêtre "Le message  concernant <Objet inconnu> n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte pour effectuer le téléchargement.

Ceci arrive même sur plusieurs réception avec un même expéditeur un message sur cinq s'ouvre les autres non.

J'ai bien configurée ma boite je ne sais pas quoi faire...

J'ai eu aussi une surprise avec MAIL & IPHOTO, quand je suis sur ses applications il arrive quelles se ferme sans prévenir et là c'est embetant surtout quand je rédige un e-mail et qu'au redémarrage je dois tout refaire...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bien à vous

Mac-Ki


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

quel type de compte email?
POP?
IMAP?

Seraient ce des comptes gmail?

As tu constat&#233; une difference entre avant/apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour de s&#233;curit&#233; de Mai ( si faite)?
( qui cause des soucis chez certains)


----------



## Mac-Ki (4 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir PASCALFORMAC

Compte POP3

Club-internet

Je ne sais pas pour la mise à jour je n'ai pas fais attention, je peu vérifier ça quelque part,


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

Dans un des fils club internet  et Mail
un parmi d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149291&highlight=club+internet+Mail

LE fil central clubinternet
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129051&highlight=club+internet+Mail

ou tout simplement sur leur site
Il doit bien y avoir une FAQ  là dessus
( encore que...   )


Si j'ai pu trouver , toi aussi tu peux


----------



## Niafron (13 Mars 2008)

Pour ceux qui surveilleraient encore ce topic... J'ai eu le même problème il y a quelques temps déjà, et ça a buggé à nouveau aujourd'hui, après avoir réorganisé certaines BAL dans Mail hier soir. Certaines boîtes d'un sous-dossiers avaient aléatoirement disparues...

J'ai d'abord eu le réflexe de venir sur vos forums, mais ensuite je me suis souvenu ce qui avait réglé le problème la dernière fois...

En fait, la solution est sur la page de l'hébergeur de mes e-mails (on appelle ça le serveur FAI, c'est ça ?)... Lorsque je clique sur "POP3" cela résout le problème, et tous mes e-mails sont à nouveau visibles dans Mail. Même ceux qui ne se trouvaient depuis longtemps plus sur le serveur FAI ont aussi réapparus sur Mail. Ne me demandez pas par quel mystère, je n'en sais rien !

Mais peu importe, ça marche et je suis bien content de ne pas avoir dû faire toutes sortes de manipulations compliquées...

Voilà, je sais pas si ça peut aider certains. Mes explications ne sont peut-être pas très claires, navré je suis un novice !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

juste une precision
FAI= fournisseur d'accès internet 

hebergeur des emails = celui qui s'occupe des emails
yahoo , gmail, etc

Et ce n'est pas forcément la même entreprise
parfois oui , parfois non , ca dépend chez qui on a choisi d'ouvrir un compte email


----------



## Niafron (14 Mars 2008)

Merci pascalformac pour tes indications   Je suis toujours preneur pour apprendre  

C'est vrai que je ne m'en sors pas toujours avec ces termes informatiques et encore moins avec certaines manipulations qu'on nous propose sur les forums :rose:


----------

